

Tencent Invests $60MM in Pocket Gems - HCDevid
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/13/tencent-backs-mobile-gaming-company-pocket-gems/

======
HCDevid
Original WSJ article here:

[http://www.wsj.com/articles/tencent-buys-stake-in-u-s-
game-m...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/tencent-buys-stake-in-u-s-game-maker-
pocket-gems-1431547203)

Tencent bought a 14.6% stake in Glu Mobile less than 15 days ago.

UoP is said to be for global expansion (especially in the Chinese market)

